# Traurige Bitterlinge ohne Teichmuschel



## Volker Jaenisch (4. Juni 2011)

Ahoi!

Nachdem ich meinen übernommenen Teich heute abgefischt und entschlammt habe fand ich sehr zu meinem Erstaunen 10 Bitterlinge.

Die hatten alle recht große Augen und furchtbar dicke Eier: 
Ich fand zwar die Schalenteile einer __ Teichmuschel, aber kein lebendes Exemplar. Die armen Bitterlinge!

Ich habe die relevanten Threads hier im Forum gelesen und die sind zum Thema Teichmuschel  indifferent. Völlig zu recht wird vom sorglosen Besatz mit __ Muscheln gewarnt, wenn der Teich nicht geeignet ist (z.B. Filteranlagen eingesetzt werden). Andere Forumsnutzer berichten von Ihren Muscheln wie von Ihren Kuscheltieren und sie scheinen sich prächtig zu fühlen (die Muscheln, meine ich). 

 Mich dauern die Bitterlinge sehr. Aber mein Teich ist zum einen nicht riesig. Und zum anderen noch nicht in dem Zustand in dem ich ihn gerne hätte.

A) Es existiert außer der Teich-Plane kein Teichgrund, Also kein Kies, kein Sand - nix ausser Folie.
B) Es existiert keine Uferzone. Der Vorbesitzer hielt in dem Teich (neben der Goldfischzucht) __ Schildkröten und die sollten durch die steilen Teichwände am Ausbüchsen gehindert werden.
C) Der Teich hat recht heftige Stufen, welche beinahe senkrecht abfallen.

Punkt B wird für Muscheln nicht so interessant sein. 
Punkt A ist aber sicher problematisch.
Punkt C wurde schon thematisiert, es hieß



> Ich halte die Muscheln in ca 50-60 cm Tiefe in großen mit Riesel gefüllten Pflanzkörben vom Baumarkt, so sind sie zwar in ihrer Bewegungsfreiheit recht eingeschränkt, aber dafür immer unter Beobachtung und können nicht in den Tiefen des Teiches irgendwo im zu hohen Schlamm verenden.


Besteht wirklich eine reale Gefahr, dass Muscheln in die Tiefsee abstürzen und von dort nicht wieder hochkriechen können? Mutter Natur ist ein böses Weib, aber sollte die Evolution nicht trotzdem den armen Muscheln die Fähigkeit verliehen haben nach oben zu kriechen?

Aber zurück zu Punkt A) 





> Die Teichmuschel ist ein Bodentier, und verankert sich mit ihrem Fuß im weichen oder sandigen Boden. Mithilfe des Fußes kann sie sich auch langsam fortbewegen. Sie wühlt den Bodengrund auf und saugt den hochgewirbelten Bodensatz auf, um Nahrung auszufiltrieren.


Ich benötige also laut Wikipedia weichen sandigen Boden.

Und das scheint wirklich wichtig zu sein;


> Für die Fortbewegung brauchen die Muscheln ein geeignetes Substrat, da sie im Gegensatz zu Schnecken nie einen echten Kriechfuß besitzen.


* Was für eine Art Substrat ist zu empfehlen? Sand/Kies/Lehm? 
Wenn Sand, was für Sand? Wo bekommt man sowas üblicherweise in großen Chargen zu einem muschelwürdigen Preis?
* Welche Wassertiefe bevorzugen Teich-Muscheln. In der Natur habe ich sie meistens in Uferzone bemerkt, wenn ich mir die Füsse an ihnen geschnitten habe . 
* Welche Mächtigkeit sollte die Substratschicht aufweisen?

Ich würde in der mittelflachen Zone (50% der Teichfläche mit rund 40-50 cm Wassertiefe) Sand ausbringen, wenn mich niemand daran hindert. Auf einen Zaun um die tieferen Gewässerstufen werde ich verzichten. 

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nikolai (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Traurige Bitterlinge ohne  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Volker,

__ Muscheln benötigen eine lockere Sandschicht (mind 3cm, besser 10cm) um sich fortbewegen zu können. Sie verankern ihren Fuß im Sand und ziehen sich damit vorwärts. Harte Steilwände können sie auf diese Weise nicht bewältigen. Weiche Mulmschichten lassen sie versinken und führen zum Erstickungstod. Sie sind auch nicht so schnell, dass sie Bodenschichten aufwirbeln, die Nährstoffe sollten schon schwebend vorhanden sein.
Da Muscheln ein sehr geruhsames Leben führen, benötigen sie nicht gar so viel Nahrung. Auch in Teichen mit Filter dürfte davon genug vorhanden sein.
Mit dem aus dem Baustofhandel günstig erhältlichen Maurersand habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## StefanBO (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Traurige Bitterlinge ohne  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Volker,
__ Muscheln haben kein Problem mit der Tiefe, nur eventuell mit der erwähnten Mulmschicht. Deswegen halte ich die Idee mit den gefüllten Schalen (die dann ja etwas höher stehen), für gar nicht für so schlecht. Habe ich auch so gemacht, und die Muscheln hatten sofort (bzw. eine im zweiten Versuch) ihren Standort akzeptiert und sich eingegraben. Wanderungen finden nicht statt - ist vermutlich auch vom Nahrungsangebot (und eventuell der Wassertemperatur) abhängig.

Normale Filter sollten das nicht wesentlich beeinträchtigen, da Schwebealgen ja nicht betroffen sind. UVC sollte aber Tabu sein, das kann kaum gut gehen (wenn sie ihre Funktion erfüllt).

40-50 cm Tiefe abzüglich Substrat könnte etwas flach sein (Grenzbereich). Sollte im Sommer zumindest nicht zu warm werden, und insbesondere im Winter sind tiefere (wärmere) Schichten hilfreich. Von daher ist es nie schlecht, wenn die Muscheln doch selbständig passende Wassertiefen aufsuchen können, (ohne im Mulm zu versinken).


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Traurige Bitterlinge ohne  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Nikolei und StefanBO!

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise.

Ich werde die __ Muscheln vor der Tiefsee abschirmen indem ich den Weg dorthin dicht mache.
Das mit dem Mauersand ist ein super Tip.
Ich werde mal versuchen Manchinger Sand zu bekommen, da der wohl etwas heller ist als Mauersand. Kennt sich jemand mit Manchinger Sand aus und hat den im Teich?

Woran erkenne ich beim Kauf eine kranke oder eine quicklebendige Teichmuschel?

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kelly (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Traurige Bitterlinge ohne  Teichmuschel*

Ich habe meine Teichmuscheln in ca. 80 cm Tiefe OHNE Sandboden (nur Kies).
Die fühlen sich seit 5 Jahren pudelwohl .........


----------

